# Let's talk about behavior- 5-6 yrs old especially boys



## OmarsMum

How do they behave ? And what is normal? 

Mine is loud, "naughty", shouts a lot, and he has mood swings. He doesn't listen and he argues a lot. His attention span was better now when he works on an activity he bounces on the sofa/chair while writing /reading etc 

He also screams and sometimes hits when he is angry. 

I'm not looking for tips to overcome his behavior, I want to know what is "normal" at this age. 

He was easier during school days, now we don't have a proper routine he always seems frustrated.


----------



## sophxx

Mines 5 but he's different to other children his age
He's very studious and gets engrossed in things he's intrested in until he learns every detail of it at the moment it's how the universe was created.
He's very well behaved but very much like having a adult he's very matter of fact about alof of things and is obsessed with healthy eating and people around him been healthy.
He's fussy with textures and loud noises can trigger him to become anxious and upset. 
I never have to ask him not to do anything or talk to him about being naughty ect.
He does run around and plays computer games sometimes climbs.
He hates swimming or water in his face.


----------



## Cattia

G is four, starts school in a couple of weeks and is really a handful. We have just got back from a week long holiday and even my parents, who we see a lot, were surprsed by how naughty he was all week. He runs off, doesn't listen (he hears, but chooses to ignore) and is constantly pushing the boundaries, deliberately doing things that he knows he isn't allowed to do. He is hyper and struggles with impulse control. He's worse when he is tired. I even had contacted the health visitor about him earlier in the year because I couldn't believe that his behaviour was normal but they came out, observed him, liaised with the pre school and childminder and assured my that there is nothing wrong with him, he's just a very high energy boy. I have spoken to several other mums recently with similar issues and it seems that in many cases school is really good for them, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I've painted quite a negative picture of him. He is an incredibly sweet and loving boy, very highly social, loves his friends, very positive relationships with other kids but my goodness me, he drives me to distraction a lot of the time!


----------



## lindseymw

The first part of Sophxx has described Joshua to a T. He is also very studious and HAS to find out everything about whatever subject. He is currently reading my Dad's study books from University (Geology Degree.)

On the whole he is very well behaved, polite etc....but he does have his moments. He is very bossy with his Brother when playing a game. Everything has to be just so in the game...after a few minutes I will hear "If you don't do xyz then I won't play with you."


----------



## alibaba24

I don't have a boy but I'll still share. My 5.5 is full of attitude. As in she cannot respond calmly if its something she doesn't want to do its immediately a "no I don't want to!!" Her attention span for things she likes is fine. For other tasks she's like a toddler. She still jumps all over the couches. Gets into all kind of weird shapes. She can't sit at the table for her entire meal she will have to invent a reason to get up. She's pretty sensory a lot of shouting happens if she spills something on herself. That's the bad bits she generally will compromise and do as I ask however sometimes it takes more effort than it should lol


----------



## Boomerslady

Omarsmum, I could've said the exact same about it being worse since no school! I think the lack of structure and routine has made him worse.

Generally he's a loving happy boy, but if he doesn't get what he wants (whether it be sweets, a toy, a turn on a swing, taking his scooter out, wearing a jumper etc etc) then hell hath no fury!! He can get very angry and frustrated, he's recently started throwing again which is driving me mad!! His temper comes and he just throws whatever he is holding (his toys usually) I explain to him of he breaks it, it's his loss not mine!

I do pick my battles with him, he's soooooo headstrong I haven't got the energy to deal with everything!! When I do put my foot down he generally has a strop, then sulk then realises he's not getting it, and goes back to what he was doing.

I don't know if part of it, is only child syndrome, as he's never had to share he still can't get his head round it!!!


----------



## Aneesa_09

My 5-6 year old boy is generally well behaved. 

His behaviour is pretty good consistantly.

He does have his mood swings if his sister is bugging him but he's generally a calm child, he is always after the ipad which I have been more relaxed about over the holidays but I try to take them out as much as possible. Easier said then done with 3.

When we are out he is energetic and I have to remind him ASDA is not a place to play, thats what playgrounds r for. 

Eating most the time is a battle when I have to remind him to ....eat....eat....eat then i hear his usual comments... I have a bellyache, Mom I am tierd... but there are his days when he just eats without prompt... now and then.

He will shower himself, wash his hair and dress himself... 

He doesnt jump on the sofa but that is because it is new, my old one...well they bounced it dead.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy's behaviour is very good pretty much all the time (never thought I would ever be saying that a couple of years ago when I was sure she had a behavioural disorder!!!) but she is definitely finding the holidays difficult now. She is so ready to go back to school and get her routine back. She has started to argue back recently and where she would previously just accept our decisions she has started rerally questioning them. She has had two tantrums this holiday where we have had to put her for time out in her room. She hasn't had a tantrum for 2 and a half years up until now so I'm hoping this is just a blip because she needs her routine back.


----------



## OmarsMum

Boomerslady said:


> Omarsmum, I could've said the exact same about it being worse since no school! I think the lack of structure and routine has made him worse.
> 
> Generally he's a loving happy boy, but if he doesn't get what he wants (whether it be sweets, a toy, a turn on a swing, taking his scooter out, wearing a jumper etc etc) then hell hath no fury!! He can get very angry and frustrated, he's recently started throwing again which is driving me mad!! His temper comes and he just throws whatever he is holding (his toys usually) I explain to him of he breaks it, it's his loss not mine!
> 
> I do pick my battles with him, he's soooooo headstrong I haven't got the energy to deal with everything!! When I do put my foot down he generally has a strop, then sulk then realises he's not getting it, and goes back to what he was doing.
> 
> I don't know if part of it, is only child syndrome, as he's never had to share he still can't get his head round it!!!

This is exactly how Omar behaves. He goes from extremely cheerful to extremely frustrated. I know how to control his behavior but the screaming & shouting is getting into me. 

Today was a perfect day, but I had to organize 3 different activities for him. We went to a play date, then he went to his sports class and in the evening we went to ski Dubai to the snow park. Now it's 11:15 pm he's in his room practicing writing and reading books. . 

He is easier to handle when we're out as long he's not hungry or tired. He gets bored easily. 

I found that my cousins have bad influence on him, they're too loud and are always fighting, they introduced violent iPad games to him, and he became obsessed with competing and football games on the Xbox. 

I'm cutting out the Xbox football games, he will not go back to football classes when school starts, they affect his mood everytime he doesn't get a pass or his team loses. I will format his iPad once school begins and delete all fighting games (I need his games as we're going on a short break next week). 

When he knows I'm irritated from his behavior he tries to cheer me up. But I don't want him to be nice if well behaved only to please me.


----------



## OmarsMum

sophxx said:


> Mines 5 but he's different to other children his age
> He's very studious and gets engrossed in things he's intrested in until he learns every detail of it at the moment it's how the universe was created.
> He's very well behaved but very much like having a adult he's very matter of fact about alof of things and is obsessed with healthy eating and people around him been healthy.
> He's fussy with textures and loud noises can trigger him to become anxious and upset.
> I never have to ask him not to do anything or talk to him about being naughty ect.
> He does run around and plays computer games sometimes climbs.
> He hates swimming or water in his face.

This is how Omar was a year back. But now he's a different child. He still have interests to learn new stuff but now he gets distracted easily and he loses his concentration. It seems that he have too much energy, he even jumps on the trampoline to re-gain his focus.


----------



## New Mrs W

Frankie is nearly five and starts school in September. He is sweet and loving on the whole. He is generally well behaved, I never have any worries taking him out anywhere as he is easy enough to manage. He is very bossy. He loves playing games but he wants them played in his way. If his little brother or another child joins in, he is glad but only as long as they play the way he wants them to!! He is engrossed in his play and he loves to use his figures to make up adventures or act out games (his favourite is Ninja Warrior UK). He will climb on anything he can but he recently had a nasty fall on an obstacle course at our local park and broke his nose so he is being a little cautious at the moment with his climbing. He can be reluctant to try new things is he thinks he can't do them, which frustrates me as he has an extremely athletic body and is very clever so I do feel that he probably isn't reaching his full potential as he holds himself back from many things. He also doesn't like to take part in certain activities if he thinks he won't be the best at it or win if it's a game. This is not something I like about his personality but I hope he will grow out of it.

When he is tired he can be a very different boy. He has always been a boy who needs a lot of sleep and you can spot a mile off when he is tired. He is whingey and can be naughty when tired. He's fairly soft anyway and cries easily if hurt, but if hurt when tired you could honestly think it was the end of the world. He sobs and screams and cannot calm himself down, particularly if he has cut himself and he sees his own blood!! If he's tired he can find it hard to concentrate and he can be quite off hand with other children too.

I think it's ups and downs with all children of this age, particularly when they are not in school. Xxx


----------



## Blu10

Omars mum if hes awake at 11.15pm could he be tired during the day? Does he get up early?


----------



## minties

Thomas isn't 5 yet, but he is loud, rude, verbally aggressive, energetic, stays up late, craves company constantly, gets obsessed with things, never stops moving, short tempered etc etc. Very difficult right now.


----------



## OmarsMum

Blu10 said:


> Omars mum if hes awake at 11.15pm could he be tired during the day? Does he get up early?

He sleeps until 11.30-12 pm he gets enough sleep, it is too hot here, we can't do much in the morning during the vacation


----------



## Blu10

Hes getting a good 12 hours then. I find DS behaviour goes in cycles, hes either really good or really tests my parience but hes a blooming nightmare if he gets overtired


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan is just over 5.5 now. He started school last week and he is enjoying it so far, he was more than ready for it. He needs his routine more than ever lately and his behaviour changes quickly if there is no structure in his day. He is and always has been very active, he needs to burn off a pile of energy each day before we can think about doing any relaxing activity at home. He is more sensitive than he used to be in the sense that he will go and sit on his own for long periods if he has been told off for something, we have a behaviour chart in the kitchen which he responds to very well. He loves science, football, wildlife particularly insects etc and enjoys reading about such things in great detail. If he's not directed towards and activity at home he sometimes becomes very agitated and moody, we do arts and crafts every afternoon and then he will watch a bit of TV. If he's tired he gets really difficult, he won't listen and will continually do things for attention so we really need to make sure he gets enough sleep and definitely not too much sugar in any day makes things 10 times worse. He's pretty good mostly, we do have off days though. X


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob's over 5.5 yrs. He's a good boy mostly but does think he knows it all and that the world revolves around him. He has caring and sensitive moments but is a bit of a lose canon at the moment. He can back talk for England. His language has always been very grown up and that hasn't changed. He can lose his temper very quickly. 'My life is SO hard' is his new favourite saying. He has A LOT of energy!


----------



## kerrie24

Owen is an angel to everyone except me. He answers back,calls me names or says he hates me (or his dad or sister) and slaps if hes in a temper. Hes bossy. Yesterday he got told off for not getting out of the car when asked,calling me a cow for putting too many bubbles in his bath! and hitting his big brother. He is very well behaved at school.


----------



## sarah0108

My boy is 5 and sometimes very hard to handle!

He's not naughty as such - doesnt hit or bite etc etc. But he is VERY loud, very boisterous and has a zero attention span, i often have to repeat things to him over and over. Hes a real slim jim but his life seems to revolve around food! It drives me crazy as its all he talks about and he would eat all day if he could!!!


----------



## Caelli86

Oscar is 5 and is very hyper & engergetic .
He's also very loud ,he doesn't listen and he doesn't stop moving and he's being very naughty this year!! 

He's started to become aggressive and we found out in his first week back at school he had smacked and biten another pupil!! We are mortified!! 

People say oh that's boys for you! But surely not every boy in his class bites & hits people!!! 

Me & DH are at are wits end with him. We had a 9 year old DD and I have just given birth to twins xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Update- school started a week back, he's a different child now! He listens, he rarely screams and much calmer than before. 

I think he needed a routine. He's back to waking up early and going to bed early.


----------



## kaths101

Caelli86 said:


> Oscar is 5 and is very hyper & engergetic .
> He's also very loud ,he doesn't listen and he doesn't stop moving and he's being very naughty this year!!
> 
> He's started to become aggressive and we found out in his first week back at school he had smacked and biten another pupil!! We are mortified!!
> 
> People say oh that's boys for you! But surely not every boy in his class bites & hits people!!!
> 
> Me & DH are at are wits end with him. We had a 9 year old DD and I have just given birth to twins xx

My 4 year old bit someone the other day, I was mortified too. He can't contril his temper so if someone upsets him or he doesn't get what he wants he hits, pushes and the other day bit...isn't he getting too old for all that? :wacko:
Makes it worse that I don't know anyone else like it and he is getting labeled the naughty child...not so much at school but we have a group of freinds he has grown up with and there is one girl particularly that knows how to wind him up and get a reaction! She always ends up worse off!!


----------

